# SSD + UFS + gmirror + TRIM: Won't work?



## Ben (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have a server with 2 Intel SSDs (<INTEL SSDSA2CW120G3 4PC10302> ATA-8 SATA 2.x) configured as a RAID-1 using gmirror and UFS as filesystem. At startup it says 
	
	



```
WARNING: /: TRIM flag on fs but cannot get whether disk supports TRIM
```
 Now I found out that even it's just a warning, TRIM is completely disabled. Does anybody know how I can make sure that TRIM works for this setup? Or am I wrong about a disabled TRIM function?

I worry my SSDs will become slow after a while.

Thanks for help.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2012)

Ben said:
			
		

> configured as a RAID-0 using gmirror



Mirroring is RAID 1, not 0.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID


----------



## Ben (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry...


----------



## phoenix (Jun 27, 2012)

Hrm, not sure if trim will work through a gmirror.  A way to test would be to remove one drive from the gmirror, and see if trim can be enabled on it.


----------



## Ben (Jun 27, 2012)

I used tunefs to switch it on for the drives in SingleUser and currently it still says enabled, but Google said that it would be disabled.

Either tunefs is lying as there might be a layer in between which can disable TRIM (I don't know), or my Google result is wrong/outdated and TRIM still works.


----------

